# Carbon Monoxide Diffuses Across Sheetrock



## Dennis (Aug 22, 2013)

Found this interesting article from another forum on the fiffusion of CO.

Carbon Monoxide Diffuses Across Gypsum Wallboard --Doctors Lounge


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 1, 2013)

This will result in CO impermeable barriers to be installed at all garage walls adjoining living space. I can see it now.

Brent.


----------



## tmurray (Sep 9, 2013)

Already required here. It's called polyethylene. Most people call it vapour barrier. In this case it does double duty as a gas barrier as well.


----------



## steveray (Sep 9, 2013)

tmurray said:
			
		

> Already required here. It's called polyethylene. Most people call it vapour barrier. In this case it does double duty as a gas barrier as well.


You cutting edge Canadians!.....Good idea, but I don't think the odds of a multifamily with one side exempt for nonfossil fuels and attached unit with a CO issue is even remotely likely to happen...that would be some minor verbage changing for attached units....


----------



## RJJ (Sep 9, 2013)

I agree with Steve!


----------



## Span (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't make house air tight so the CO will permeate to exterior instead of indoor room to room.


----------



## conarb (Sep 10, 2013)

Span:

I agree, I can remember in the 60s I decided to put poly behind the tile in a shower, the inspector made me tear it out so I wouldn't create a dual barrier.  Now I receive this from the California State Contractors' License Board, this is great, after insulation we will have to pay to verify that there is no air  leakage, then after the house is complete we will have to pay again to prove that we have at least ASHRE 62.2 ventilation requirements, and ASHRAE and the state are both tripling 62.2 requirements, I guess we sold all buy stock in Panasonic.



			
				\ said:
			
		

> On January 1, 2014, contractors will no longer be allowed to use the visual inspection method
> 
> (checklist) and will be required to perform the field diagnostic test method (blower door test)
> 
> ...


----------



## Span (Sep 10, 2013)

That's why I'm allergy to Green, a lot of common sence has been ignored by Green. Such as dryer in a confine space with a vent fan to suck out air, and gas fireplace in interior wall with slab on grade both not require combustable air. Panasonic only good for BA not good for whole house ventilation. It should be this type Tamarack from Northern Tool + Equipment

and for the rest I look into BSC for refference.  Building Science Information Home Page — Building Science Information


----------

